# spalted slab I milled the other day



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

This came from a sugar maple I had laying around. It's a little over 5' long x 26" at it's widest.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. That would make a beautiful table.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I love spalt.....of any sort....I sawed some spalted poplar today to extend my sawshed....wasn't supposed to be pretty....ooops.

That CSM seems to be working good. You buckling down for this cold snap........BRRRRRR.....14 deg for us tonight.....MilwaukeeWW and others up north....I wasn't born to be frozen....I'm glad you all like it.

Keep up the sawing and pics,

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's some pretty spalted maple Darty. Should make some very nice stuff.

Tim...if it was 14I'd be outside. It's when it's -2 at 8am like today that I have a hard time getting started.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> That's some pretty spalted maple Darty. Should make some very nice stuff.
> 
> Tim...if it was 14I'd be outside. It's when it's -2 at 8am like today that I have a hard time getting started.


 
LOL, I'm sure 14 deg. seems like heat to you, I'm glad we don't get much of this.....I guess in Alaska they're laughing at both of us:laughing::laughing::laughing: and at the North Pole they're really rolling:shifty::shifty::shifty:... I did find one thing out many yrs ago.....for a house built of ice, igloo's are actually warm inside.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Well. I dislike the temps so much I'm moving (not the only reason, but a big part of it).
It's 7 out this morning but like Allen said, we've had below zero in the mornings for the best part of a week.
I've worked Ohare Airport at night years ago when it was -40 with a wind chill of -95deg. Brutal!!

Oh, and Darty,,, nice splate. Tim and Allen would definitely be good judges of that.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Only seen and felt the minus's a very few times BUT I couldn't imagine -40 and -95 windchill...and definitely not enough clothing. I can shed enough clothes off for heat. I'm sure the heat would make others faint and sick.

Brrrrrrr....I gotta warm back up from the thoughts of -40.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

You can only work in shifts for 10-15 minutes each and then warm up in a van for the next group to get chilled. You switch off all night long.
You time it so nobody gets frostbite.


----------

